
The Lost Dogs of the Americas - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/05/science/dog-american-genome.html
======
ryanianian
The history of wolf->dog domestication is fascinating because it's so closely
tied with human-progression. Understanding ancient peoples through their
interactions with domesticated animals is really humanizing. (I remember
learning as a kid that ancient Egyptians raised and revered cats and being
awe-struck that "ancient" Egyptians were actually modern humans not some un-
relatable beings.)

I read the article really hoping it would describe more of the characteristics
of native/ancient American dogs. What kinds of "uses" did these ancient dogs
have to their humans (hunting, tracking, pest-control, ...). How close to wolf
versus corgi were they? (Asking somewhat rhetorically.)

~~~
creep
>Understanding ancient peoples through their interactions with domesticated
animals is really humanizing.

YES. I'm not really a "dog person" (in the sense that I don't immediately take
to them, for various reasons), but I've always thought of dogs like a sort of
collective guardian species for humanity. They teach us cooperation, connect
us with childlike play, and show us what love is supposed to look like. They
serve their families with humility and respect-- but only if they are given
the proper structural support to do so. It is really the most intimate,
symbiotic relationship between species that I can think of. Humans don't just
like dogs because they are a source of unconditional love-- humans like dogs
because they are love-able unconditionally. It is almost selfless to love a
dog.

I feel similarly about cats. I think cats teach us what harmonious
independence looks like. They teach us sensitivity-- because you can't just
walk up to a cat and expect it to respond to your caress with instant
gratitude. If you touch a cat in the wrong spot, it will let you know. If you
don't learn the first two times, they may just burn that bridge with you. You
have to watch each individual cat closely in order to figure out how you're
supposed to interact with it. You have to test your ground with it, as it
tests its ground with you. They will remind you to get a grip on your ego, or
check yourself, as they are often tricksters and will use your weaknesses
against you in order to have a bit of harmless fun-- so you learn how to
navigate a strong personality, and how to laugh at life's chaos. Also with
that last bit is that they teach you how to have respect, how to be submissive
in a constructive way. You also learn to let live. They teach us that it's
okay to assert ourselves, that we are allowed to roam by ourselves, and that
resting is about being at peace without caveat. Lie down and go to sleep-- who
cares if it's not the right time for someone else? Give yourself a break and
rest.

------
Navarr
Isn't the Xoloitzcuintle a pre-contact dog?

~~~
jjtheblunt
yes

~~~
dzdt
If you chase down the science paper (cough _scihub_ cough) they tested various
"native" breeds and found they were not genetically pre-contact.

------
magneticnorth
I had thought there were a few pre-contact dog breeds in Mexico still?

And they mention that one Carolina dog tested at 30% native, but maybe in
error - I had also thought that Carolina dogs are partially descended from
native American dogs. Did they test more than one?

------
jjtheblunt
it's interesting to genotype using embarkdna.com (not affiliated with them,
just a customer)

~~~
replicatorblog
My firm is an investor in Embark
([https://embarkvet.com/](https://embarkvet.com/)), whichh is basically 23 &
Me for Mastiffs. If you want to understand the delightful world of doggy DNA,
there is no better destination.

~~~
cityofdelusion
I hope these services can one day remove the one downside to pure breeds —
inbred health issues. It would be amazing to have a near guarantee on dog
temperament without, say, hip displasia.

